# Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s just something about those three letters T-T-S. Originally affixed to a basically race-ready mini car in the 60s from now-defunct NSU, the nomenclature would eventually pop up on the uber cool Audi TTS concept car – a modern-day speedster with cool baseball glove leather. Alas, there wouldn’t be a production TTS for enthusiasts to purchase until Audi’s latest second-generation car, but that hasn’t eroded the cool factor. Even better, the hybrid aluminum space frame of this new car combined with improved dynamics and the most potent version yet of Audi’s 2.0T engine make one very compelling case for enthusiasts including Fourtitude contributor Jason Crouch. 
* Full Story *


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I like it! Where ever you're at iMod, keep it up. Awesome fourtitude sponsor as well


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

NORCAL representing!!!!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Good quality video. I'll be following.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwlippy)*

hey, i just saw that white CLK at Club Auto Sport in san jose today at around 1pm.


----------



## systemz (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (klee)*

Hate to do this...
Motortrend 0-60 = 4.6 second
and
Anyone who has taken it to 155 has said that there is no electronic governor on US models. top speed is 173 or so. 
I usually dont like manufacturer data, half the time it is based on pre-production models. the 4.9 0-60 was based on a car that has a different DSG program than the production models. I also think that Audi would rather people think of the TTS as much slower than the older R8, which sports a 0-60 of 4.3 seconds, just for sales purposes.
but anyway, cant wait to see the rest, very good video editing skills!

_Modified by systemz at 11:57 PM 1/27/2010_


_Modified by systemz at 11:57 PM 1/27/2010_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (systemz)*

Road & Track got 4.6sec to 60mph also.
This is a great car...and even better when flashed.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*

Hey guys, I appreciate the insight, but I got my figure from the Press pack for the TTS. I drive the car, so I believe both of you are correct with the 4.6 figure. Geez, you'd think they would have this all dialed?!!! I have seen 4.7 and 4.6 in various mags and online sources, but since it was third party info I felt I had to trust the main source. How about this, in Webisode 4, I will run times and get to the bottom of this for us. I have not flashed the car yet, so it should still be fairly accurate.


----------



## systemz (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

I would worship you if you took the time to document real life performance in the webisodes. I wish someone here had access to airport strip type terrain to really figure out the top end of the car. even for the insane of us here, 170+ on US highways is pretty...insane.


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Loved the webisode..looking forward to the next installment.
Great work!


_Modified by americo11 at 3:59 AM 1/29/2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Hey guys, I appreciate the insight, but I got my figure from the Press pack for the TTS. I drive the car, so I believe both of you are correct with the 4.6 figure. Geez, you'd think they would have this all dialed?!!! I have seen 4.7 and 4.6 in various mags and online sources, but since it was third party info I felt I had to trust the main source. How about this, in Webisode 4, I will run times and get to the bottom of this for us. I have not flashed the car yet, so it should still be fairly accurate. 

+1. I'd also be curious to see whether octane booster helps since one mag, I think it was C&D, reported dramatically different results, I think half a second for both 0-60 and the quarter mile, in two different tests, and speculated that it might be the difference between CA and Michigan gas (though I wondered if perhaps they didn't just get a bad tank in the initial test).


_Modified by JimInSF at 7:58 AM 1/29/2010_


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Jason, it's been a while since I last kept up with all your progress but I guess I'll just catch up via the well-done webisodes! Nice and may catch you around San Mateo since I've been spending half my time at the gf's there. 
Will have to catch you and the ride soon, looks bitchin!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (grubble)*

Hey everyone-
I have gotten a few PM's and emails about the show schedule of webisodes for the next 6 months. This is subject to change based on major happenings in the Fourtitude world, such as new model launches, events, etc....
They will always show up on the splash page of Fourtitude. If you like them, and want to be kept on top of it, subscribe to my Youtube channel. Again guys, I appreciate the encouragement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(BTW, I have only aired webisode 1....)
1. Webisode: 2/1 (Introduction to the car)
2. Webisode: 2/25 (Whats been done so far?)
3. Webisode: 3/15
4. Webisode: 3/29
5. Webisode: 4/12
6. Webisode: 4/26
7. Webisode: 5/10
8. Webisode: 5/24
9. Webisode: 6/7
10. Webisode: 6/21
11. Webisode: 7/5
12. Webisode: 7/19 




_Modified by iModTTS at 11:52 AM 2/23/2010_


----------



## Nombre6 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 ([email protected])*

Just watched episode one, fantastic! Keep up the great work and I, too look forward to some real-world 0-60 tests. Thanks.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 (Nombre6)*

Jason, fantastic work. Nicely done and nice voice over commentary too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 (drew138)*

sweet!
i'll be looking forward to what happens


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 (jebglx)*

He keeps sending me texts of more and more manufacturers getting involved. I'm very excited to see this project evolve. The video element is no doubt an excellent addition.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_He keeps sending me texts of more and more manufacturers getting involved. I'm very excited to see this project evolve. The video element is no doubt an excellent addition.

i really like the video apsect of this


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Subscribed!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

It's Thursday. Where's that next webisode?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_It's Thursday. Where's that next webisode? 

Look at you, keepin' me on my toes huh?!!! The thing with the webisode schedule is that if there is some other significant happening in the world of Audi's, I need to wait my turn. The new story on the A8 came out and that takes precedence. I promise I already turned in my video, pictures and story. Cross me heart! 
It goes up on Monday for sure...


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Ha, we have high expectations for webisode 2! I was just curious as to when it was getting published.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (grubble)*

Sorry guys, I bumped it to Monday because we want to give it cover and I wanted A8 to close out the week. I was running late on A8 so it's my fault. Look for it Monday and thanks for the interest.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I demand Episode 2!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Dude, I can't compete with the RS5! That thing is an engineering marvel. George and I spoke yesterday, and Webisode 2 is going live on Thursday. Thats the breaks when it comes to show season and new models etc... Thanks for the support my brethren. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I have enough jizz to spare between the RS5 and webisode 2.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 ([email protected])*

Thursday is already half over for most of us.............


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 (miraclewhips)*

Haha, I'm East Coast. Sorry, this week is crazy nuts with new news (RS5, Hispano Suiza, etc.) and prepping to leave for APR tomorrow then Geneva on Sunday. Will have it up here in about 20 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 ([email protected])*

It's now on cover.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's now on cover.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Project TTS:SF - Introduction, plus Webisode 1 ([email protected])*

Awesome!
Subscribed...


----------

